# Cosmetic mods to Peavey VTM120



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

Well finally I can almost say my rig is complete.... I've spent the Summer trying my own handy work with interal mods for the VTM 120 (with massive help from Geek aka.Gregg and help from a few other members from other boards) and those are next to being done, well next step is the upgraded transformer and adding a choke (should be arriving next week and will be requiring Gregg's services for that one).

But in the meantime I wanted the VTM to look more 90's/00's compared to it's 80's stamp. 

Here are the results:

Before:









(how it was when it was in NY from the guy I bought it from)

After:









What it looks paired up (don't mind the crappy Cel phone pic):









My only concerns as far as the mods go is that it still has it's original harsh sound to it, little too much highs and the lows are not quite where I'd like them, hence the transformer and choke additions.

Well what do you guys think?


Gary


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Very nice job. I know what you mean about the harshness, I had a Triumph 60 for awhile and I found the same thing with it. Keep us updated on how the transformer and choke fixes things.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Looks good . Not hard to see you like Peavey :smile:


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

nitehawk55 said:


> Looks good . Not hard to see you like Peavey :smile:


Ya I get bugged about it a lot! But hell from what I've heard and tried, it's the best setup for my sound. 

Maybe I should send this link to Peavey and see if they'll endorse me :rockon2:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

yeah thats a very nice improovement... looks like it could be a new amp from PV.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i like the old look more, personally. there's plenty of new amps that have a black backing lol.

since you've aired it out (haha), have you thought about putting in a few LED's to have it backlit? ENGL-fy that beastie!

how's she sound, out of curiosity - any clips?


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

Looks great! Is that just a 6505 grill that you put on the VTM?


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

JSX/6505 said:


> Looks great! Is that just a 6505 grill that you put on the VTM?


It's a 5150/6505 head shell, corners, rear grill, and front grill. Each item was ordered through peavey. 


And clips will be coming once all the internal mods are done and transformer and choke are installed.

Gary


----------

